# Fishing Charter Service Question



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

hawgeye said:


> I honestly have never given it much thought untill I saw this post. Now that I've read your responses, I am a hater! To funny, your the one who needs a guide, not me. Your the one who has to suck up to your guide, not me. I am capable of catching fish without have to pay someone to do it for me!


Quit bashing the charters hawgeye, I got a laugh out of that one.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Robert Holmes said:


> The client or clients had fishing licenses and they caught the fish. The charter captain drove the boat. The captain has no right to the fish or any part of the fish. According to the OP the Captain is claiming the fish which would put him over the limit with 5 fish. It makes me wonder if that boat had landed a potential record fish who would have had the claim to fame. The captain should have asked the client for some skein and he would have been rewarded instead of demanding it and losing business.


We got the fish after they were cleaned and he took the skeins.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spartazoo said:


> We got the fish after they were cleaned and he took the skeins.


Would you have been willing to give him some of the skeins if he would have asked? In the future you should probably say that you want to get a hen mounted and clean it yourself later. I can get a few fishing trips out of a couple of skeins and catch another couple of hens.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Corey K said:


> I'm not the one that went with the guide, I was referencing the O.P. on the 1 skein deal.
> 
> Mike, since you charter this is a question for you. Say your client is reeling in a walleye and that line snags a broke off line with another planer board and lure attached. The clients take home the fillets, do they get the free planer board and lure they snagged too?
> 
> ...


I don't see the connection between snagged gear and caught fish. Each license is slotted a number of fish, no snagged gear


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

The fish were legally yours and he took part of them thats theft plain and simple. Post the guides name hopefully he loses more clients what a d a bag.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't condone blasting a specific name over the internet however. Lol. Tell your family and friends. But getting flamed on the internet can really suck and also backfire for you.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You owned every bit of those fish. I think you should save other fishermen from the same fate. Call the local C.O., let them sort it out.

I would have done so before I left.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> I don't see the connection between snagged gear and caught fish. Each license is slotted a number of fish, no snagged gear


Yeah I know, just a question for Mike. 

Thanks Mr. Obvious!!! Lol


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> The fish were legally yours and he took part of them thats theft plain and simple. Post the guides name hopefully he loses more clients what a d a bag.


I didn't come on here with the intent to drag a guides name through the mud. I wanted to know if I was right to be pissed about what he did. I won't be sharing the guides name. I don't believe in internet lynchings. 

What I am considering doing is emailing him a detailed perspective of why I think what he did was out of line and unprofessional based on those fish being taken against our licenses. What he chooses to do from there is on him.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Spartazoo said:


> I didn't come on here with the intent to drag a guides name through the mud. I wanted to know if I was right to be pissed about what he did. I won't be sharing the guides name. I don't believe in internet lynchings.
> 
> What I am considering doing is emailing him a detailed perspective of why I think what he did was out of line and unprofessional based on those fish being taken against our licenses. What he chooses to do from there is on him.


I guess I dont see the point then, what he did was wrong and everyone except slightofhand has been able to grasp that. Why email him? Why not contact the DNR? Why not post the guides name? Would you like him to steal from others too?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

slightofhand said:


> Authorities for what? I
> 
> Authorities for what? I keep hearing about this violation of guides keeping spawn and know of no regulations around this?


You or your charter mates caught the fish, so they are yours, not the guides. If he wants to take your spawn without your permission, then he is trying to steal it, which is illegal. I went on a charter a long time ago for tuna and we caught four of them in one day including one that was a keeper. The capt. wanted to keep the fish but we paid for the charter and caught the fish so it was ours, and we took it. I had to clean it right on the sidewalk by the docks. When I was done filleting it, he asked me if he could have the rest and he spent a half hour whittling every scrap of mean off the carcass that I left behind. If a guide is going to insist on keeping any fish (or parts there of) they had better disclose that before you book the trip and there are other legalities to consider as well.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Spartazoo said:


> I didn't come on here with the intent to drag a guides name through the mud. I wanted to know if I was right to be pissed about what he did. I won't be sharing the guides name. I don't believe in internet lynchings.
> 
> What I am considering doing is emailing him a detailed perspective of why I think what he did was out of line and unprofessional based on those fish being taken against our licenses. What he chooses to do from there is on him.


I think that contacting him would be a good idea. Maybe it wasn't hashed out properly after the trip and giving him a chance to do what's right by perhaps giving you some spawn or something might solve the dispute.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am going to stick my neck out and say that the guide did use his or another clients spawn to get you set up to catch fish. He has to replace that spawn somehow in order to continue to provide his service. Having or being able to get spawn is the guides responsibility. You should have told him that you don't mind giving him some of the skeins and you take 2 or 3 skeins. I know that 2 skeins will get you several trips until you can catch another hen. Even if the guide is out of spawn he can use other methods to catch steelhead until he gets more.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Guide has no right to any part of any fish I catch unless specifically agreed upon before the trip. I eat Skein, better than the fillet in my opinion. The guide stole your very expensive, catch of the day! Buyer be-ware is the bottom line here. You got ripped off!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

U D said:


> Guide has no right to any part of any fish I catch unless specifically agreed upon before the trip. I eat Skein, better than the fillet in my opinion. The guide stole your very expensive, catch of the day! Buyer be-ware is the bottom line here. You got ripped off!


I am guessing that the guide never asked if you wanted the spawn? I have guided for 30 years and always ask if the clients want the spawn. 99.99999% don't want the spawn. Maybe he just assumed you didn't want it?? Anyways don't think dragging their name through the mud does any good. I would let him know before the next trip that you would like to keep any spawn just to avoid any confusion. Unless he is a total Jack*** he won't have an issue with it.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Waiting to hear who this "guide" was...I would refrain from a trip with said "guide"


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I read the first 1 1/2 pages , so maybe someone already posted this.
I don't fish rivers , but my opinion is that the guide should figure the cost of spawn into his prices. That way , if he needs to buy some back from his customers , he can. You know , the " cost of doing business " thing.
Then , if he gets it for free , it's just a bonus for him and everybody is happy.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Bs, your spawn. Charter captains fish daily and will get more, plus they should be able to target fish with more then just eggs.


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

Isn't it illegal to sell spawn you caught? sounds to me like this could open up a big can of worms for guides. The cost of that trip included bait, gear, and experience to guide you. those fish were yours, he is selling them to his next clients the same as he sold the previous clients. hmmm....sounds to me like he better watch what he is doing.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

It would be interesting to hear the guide's version of the story.....


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Southsider1 said:


> It would be interesting to hear the guide's version of the story.....


The story is pretty straight forward. If I was here to embellish and make sh*t up, I would have shared the name of the guide. As I said, I'm not into internet lynchings. We asked for the spawn and he told us he needed it and wouldn't give it to us. Pretty straight forward.

Other than that it was a great day on the water and the guide is a really good fisherman. We have never been skunked with him. It just didn't end well.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Solution to the whole thing is don't use a guide service again and you can keep your spawn. If you want to come up to the UP I can give you some spawn.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

By law that is your spawn! Plain and simple! Call him out.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is a done deal the guide got the spawn, Spartazoo got robbed he will have to be a little more prepared the next time that he uses a guide service. I am thinking that this is how the guide keeps people from returning the next day to fish in "his" holes. I also think that Spartazoo had that in mind and that is why he wanted the spawn so bad. I have had that happen to me and I am just a nice guy that shows people some steelhead action. I am not a charter and I don't get paid.


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

Sounds like a lazy guide. If he was low on spawn and you said you wanted to keep yours, he should have gone to plan B. He just didn't feel like fishing on his own after your trip to catch his own hens.
I use guides for river salmon at least two days each fall. I also fish without guides for river salmon. During the course of the trip, I am clear in our conversations that I also fish without guides, using skein. I also drop hints such as "my skein supply is running real low" or after catching a hen say "great because I need skein". I try to get it out in the open to avoid situations like the op. Having said that, I have had guides tell me they are running low and I split the skeins with them, keeping a few for myself. It's your very expensive trip. Make sure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Robert Holmes said:


> It is a done deal the guide got the spawn, Spartazoo got robbed he will have to be a little more prepared the next time that he uses a guide service. I am thinking that this is how the guide keeps people from returning the next day to fish in "his" holes. I also think that Spartazoo had that in mind and that is why he wanted the spawn so bad. I have had that happen to me and I am just a nice guy that shows people some steelhead action. I am not a charter and I don't get paid.


Haha. Would I have gone out and tried steelhead fishing. Yes. Would I be out the next day "to fish in his holes"? Ah no. If I made it out 3-4 times all winter it would be an incredible feat. 

Besides it's the risk a guide takes ACCEPTING GOOD MONEY to take people fishing on PUBLIC waters from a PUBLIC launch, fishing for fish planted by PUBLIC dollars.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spartazoo, if that is the case I don't see why the guide would not have given you a skein or two. One skein will last me a month fishing hard for 6 or 7 days.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Spartazoo said:


> Haha. Would I have gone out and tried steelhead fishing. Yes. Would I be out the next day "to fish in his holes"? Ah no. If I made it out 3-4 times all winter it would be an incredible feat.
> 
> Besides it's the risk a guide takes ACCEPTING GOOD MONEY to take people fishing on PUBLIC waters from a PUBLIC launch, fishing for fish planted by PUBLIC dollars.


So in the end, you are mad because you didn't get spawn that you probably would have never used anyway. I get your point but you caught fish plus you said you had a great time. It could have been a lot worse. Chalk it up as a learning experience and move on. In my opinion, you already knew that the guy was in the wrong you just wanted some internet sympathy. Well congrats- you got plenty of it. 

Good luck in the future!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Curious why so many people are on the guides side here. He had no right to it period,and refused to give it up. Personally, I would have stayed there until a C.O. Arrived.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah like I said it was illegal for him to keep anything from your fish. If you wanted to keep the head, 22 scales and skeins along with meat of the fish then that's your right. I still would contact a C.O. about it.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Southsider1 said:


> So in the end, you are mad because you didn't get spawn that you probably would have never used anyway. I get your point but you caught fish plus you said you had a great time. It could have been a lot worse. Chalk it up as a learning experience and move on. In my opinion, you already knew that the guy was in the wrong you just wanted some internet sympathy. Well congrats- you got plenty of it.
> 
> Good luck in the future!


Dude there were 4 of us on the trip. It would have gotten used between all of us.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

swampbuck said:


> Curious why so many people are on the guides side here. He had no right to it period,and refused to give it up. Personally, I would have stayed there until a C.O. Arrived.


I agree with you swampbuck and your solution is what I would have done if the spawn was that important to me. What I would not have done is went online and looked for sympathy when the solution is A) you name the guide thus giving him an opportunity to respond or B) contact the authorities and take care of it on the spot. Let's be realistic, I'm guessing he was with at least two more adults in his group. If it's three or more guys against one threatening to call the law, if he doesn't give up the spawn, there is a 99% chance the guy turns it over. What choice does the guide have but give it up because, if the CO shows up, he could lose more than the spawn. I mean it appears obvious the guide and the poster both know that the spawn is the customers but this guy and the rest of his group appear to be the type that obviously do not want a confrontation but instead go to the internet looking for sympathy when the solution was in his hands. I would be a cold day in h*ll before I would pay someone $400 for a charter and they would not give me all the fish unless that was disclosed prior to the money being exchanged.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

It's an interesting conversation for sure. The guide did provide eggs to you to fish with that day, you did not bring your own. He guided you to fish, as contracted. You had a good time, as expected. He probably advertised "all bait and tackle included" when you contracted him. You chose to harvest fish legally within your license. The whole fish, skein included were part of the fish.... I would bet his next clients would care less about the skein, he only needed one or two more skeins to get his next guys on fish... I'm sure a skein for each of you, 2 for him would have been a good middle ground you could have reached if it was discussed in a civil manner like adults. Agreed that confrontation seemed to be avoided. Just my thoughts. End of the day though, they were your skeins and bargaining power imo should have been yours.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I was wondering, did the guide hook or catch any of the fish?


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I seriously question why the OP is even posting this. You said you've been with this guide many times and was ready to go again but this is the breaking point? You had a chance to just tell the guy the skeins were yours and you were taking them,and if you got pissed later you could have contacted him. 

Instead of spending your time here complaining about it, just call the guy and tell him. Nothing changes by posting here. If you just want to bitch about it and vent then get the guys together that were on the trip, split a case and cuss the guy among yourselves while you pound it down. 

Maybe its just me but folks that want to complain but do nothing to change the situation kinda drive me crazy.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Spartazoo said:


> The story is pretty straight forward. If I was here to embellish and make sh*t up, I would have shared the name of the guide.


I would think its the opposite if thats really how it went down you would share the guides name, so other dont get hosed.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spartazoo you claim to be a pretty good fisherman from your posts. I would just go out and catch a couple of hens so that you have spawn and suck this one up to experience. I fish with a pretty tight group of steelhead fishermen and if someone does not have spawn they are a phone call away from getting some. I am certain that between you and your buddies you can come up with some spawn. I usually give away several skeins per year and would be happy to replace what you lost if you want to drive to the UP to pick it up.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spartazoo said:


> Haha. Would I have gone out and tried steelhead fishing. Yes. Would I be out the next day "to fish in his holes"? Ah no. If I made it out 3-4 times all winter it would be an incredible feat.
> 
> Besides it's the risk a guide takes ACCEPTING GOOD MONEY to take people fishing on PUBLIC waters from a PUBLIC launch, fishing for fish planted by PUBLIC dollars.


I learned to be a lot less trusting of people after I took someone from this site steelhead fishing and providing them with plenty of spawn for future use. Later I found that person and several of his friends fishing in one of the runs that he promised to keep quiet about using the spawn that I gave him. You never know.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I once hired a guide out of BS and when I mentioned I wanted the skein, he made the same comment, that he normally took the skein from a clients fish so he had some for the next client. I saw his point but they were my fish and I wanted some for myself. We compromised and split the skein. Worked for both of us.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Be creative when I don't have spawn I use other sources at my disposal to catch steelhead. These include yarn, sponges, ear plugs, beads, spinners, wax worms, wigglers, jigs, and a number of other things.


----------



## lakeerierobalo (Aug 9, 2005)

I am a guide for steelhead and I would never take spawn from any of my customers if they want it. The fish was not caught on my license. This is the same situation as guides promoting catch and release telling their customers that they cannot keep fish on the trip. My opinion, just follow the rules!


----------

